# Members Only?



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

I didn't feel like logging in and I couldn't post. When did this policy change take place?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

You just need to type in a name then you can post (no password needed)

Its that simple


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

No. It wouldn't let me. I had to log in. A hiccup?


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Was it in the Polling Place? You must be registered in there in believe.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

No. It was in my forum.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

LOL, that's weird. What did you try to use for a name. Remember, you can't use a name anybody owns (like, you couldn't use Rage).


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Perhaps Admin hit the wrong option when they were messing around. I posted here many of times without being logged in so don't think I don't know what I'm talking about. Admin, double check the options.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark _
> *LOL, that's weird. What did you try to use for a name. Remember, you can't use a name anybody owns (like, you couldn't use Rage). *


None because there was no quick post window and when I hit the reply button it came up as I'm not permitted to post and it gave me the log-in screen. So I logged in. I assumed that the Admin had troube so I cam here to look for a thread about it I didn't see one so I asked when did it change.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Weird


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Test


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

UGGGHHHH!!

My forum isn't working. I posted a test here and this forum is working. I made two freaking post and then the page came up as not found. GRRRRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I don't know what to tell you Rage. I just logged off and tried to post in the Potpourri forum and didn't have any problems. I also see your two posts that you just made.

We haven't made any changes to our settings as far as who can and cannot post. You might try cleaning out your Cache and Cookies to see if that helps.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rage _
> *No. It was in my forum.  *


Gee we thought the forums belonged to all of us.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Gee, I thought they belonged to Chris


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Good point Mark. In terms of actiual ownership you are 100% correct. I meant more in terms of right to use,. But you are correct my friend.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

"my friend" - WHOA! That one kinda surprised me And yes, are the boards not for all to use Rage?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Lighten up, guys...Rage is the Potpourri Icon, after all...


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

You are a friend Mark---or so i thought. We do not always agree but well friends sometimes don't.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

We're all just one big happy family


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I know Geronimo. I got your PM. I didn't expect you to take my post so seriously


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Mark you are an original. If we b***h and moan abou ya' it is because you are one of us. You are part of the tribe.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Yeah right, but thanks for thinking that way I really do try not to make anybody feel bad, and I'm very thankful I haven't been banned yet. I've been such an idiot I would have banned myself by now. I guess part of it is that, as people, the Internet is a different world - where nothing you say affects your real life. I apologize so much to the entire membership of DBSTalk


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

It was easier to say than Potpourri.


----------

